# Best settings to use for the best sound on this setup?



## sehana (Apr 3, 2011)

I have an Onkyo TX-SR705 receiver and a 7.1 config.

Center = Polk Audio CS10 
Front LR = Polk Audio TSi100 (2)
Side surr LR = Polk Audio OWM3 (2)
Back surr LR = Polk Audio TSi100 (2)
Sub = Klipsch Sub-10

I had links to the sites of the products, but was not able to submit post until I had 5 posts.

I was wondering what is the best settings to use for the best sound?
Ohms, Htz etc.??

Thank you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sehana said:


> I have an Onkyo TX-SR705 receiver and a 7.1 config.
> 
> Center = Polk Audio CS10
> Front LR = Polk Audio TSi100 (2)
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. First off, have you run Audyssey? It will recommend speaker crossovers that show the lowest frequency the speaker should go before the subwoofer takes over. From there, provided none of the speakers were recommended to be set above 80hz, I personally set all speakers to 80hz.

In addition, Audyssey usually measures the speakers a bit low and I use an SPL Meter to set all channels to 75db's in the event Audyssey set them too low. Also, in the Speaker Setup Menu change the LPF of LFE from 80hz to 120hz.

I almost exclusively use the THX Cinema Modes, but really it comes down to what sounds best to you in that respect.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Audyssey is a must do and then everything Jungle Jack said... :T



Brian in Bakersfield...


----------

